# How to get a camper to give you an item



## arbra (Jun 12, 2018)

so every now and then a camper will have a request of "what gift can I give to camper X" and you have 3 choices to choose from.  It also appears that every now and then they will give you the item you said to give to "Camper X" as well.  My question is when does this happen?  I thought it was if you choose something that you did not own, but I swore I tried that and I did not get the item.  Then I thought that it had to be the perfect item for the camper, and that did not work.

Is it just completely random, or is there a pattern?


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 12, 2018)

Completely random! I only ever got a furniture reward twice. And I remember the one furniture, the villager didn’t even like.


----------



## Roald_fan (Jun 12, 2018)

I think it might be random.  It's only ever happened to me twice--1 time when it was furniture the other camper did like, and 1 time when the camper didn't like it.  I can't see any sort of pattern to it.


----------



## Chizuru (Jun 14, 2018)

Personally I choose a item which I would want instead of what camper would like more so I have a chance to get something I need for free. Thanks to that I got sweets sofa and preserved my glorious, precious cotton


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 15, 2018)

Well, to get the item you want you have to give the item to the villager that matches the theme as the item does. But you actually getting the item is rare.

Don’t forget, that sometimes the choices for the items don’t match the villager’s theme at all, and you’re stuck with choosing the wrong gift.


----------



## arbra (Jun 15, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, to get the item you want you have to give the item to the villager that matches the theme as the item does. ...



I do not know if this is a true statement, I could swore that I got an item once even though it did not match the villagers theme.  But maybe my memory is playing tricks with me.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 15, 2018)

arbra said:


> I do not know if this is a true statement, I could swore that I got an item once even though it did not match the villagers theme.  But maybe my memory is playing tricks with me.



No it has to match their theme. Sometimes there are cases they would like an item if it?s similar to their theme, or was their furniture request even if it?s not their theme. Like, there are Modern animals that requests cool or civic and so on.

Let?s say, you are choosing gifts for Hamlet. If all the choices are cute lovely series he will not like ANY of those. But if the choices are something like soccer ball, portable toilet, green nat ?these are not natural items too, but under his furniture request are items like these.

It?s just a case of remembering what they like, not just themes.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jun 16, 2018)

But the only time I was given an item the camper didn’t like it. So how can that be? Or do they sometimes act like they don’t like it even if it’s their theme?


----------

